

Packaging a Flask web app - mlakewood
http://www.plankandwhittle.com/packaging-a-flask-web-app/
How to package a Python Flask app as a distributable package.
======
mlakewood
Although this is one way of packaging a flask app, there are quite a few
others that I want to go into in later articles. comments below if there are
any you would like to know about specifically. I was thinking packaging in a
.deb file, pure source deployment, and perhaps source deployment with some
configuration management, perhaps Salt?

